# What will my SUV be able to tow?



## sunny1961 (Apr 16, 2007)

Good afternoon,

I am just beginning my research on travel trailers. I'm trying to get a feel for what I can safely tow. I have a 2006 Ford Explorer Limited 4X4 with a 4.0 V6. Right now it has a class II hitch which means no towing package. I just bought this car last year, so I'm hoping I won't have to trade it just yet.

I'm looking for something that is easy to tow and setup. Most of my trips will be 500 miles or less one way. I'll also probably be travelling alone (with my dog) a great deal. I'm female and not exactly mechnically inclined. 

According to the owners manual with the setup I have now I can tow a max of 3500 lbs. If I change to a Class III/IV hitch I can tow 5210 lbs. I know that is the max I can tow. But what can I realistically purchase at those weights?

I'm really looking for anything specific (yet) just ideas and opinions. 

Thanks


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 16, 2007)

Re: What will my SUV be able to tow?

Hi Sunny1961, welcome to the forum.  Being that your SUV is a 6 cyl I would limit your trailer to a small pop-up or 18 foot travel trailer (TT).  I would not try to tow any trailer over approximately 3,000 lbs dry weight. When you load the trailer and your SUV you will probably be close to the 5,000 lbs.   Even with a class III/IV hitch your 6 cyl will be hard pressed to tow the 5200 lbs.  It may be adequate on flats, but the hills will do you in.  Have fun.


----------



## BarneyS (Apr 16, 2007)

RE: What will my SUV be able to tow?

You might want to take a look the more streamlined shaped small travel trailers like the Casita,  http://www.casitatraveltrailers.com/ or the Scamp, http://www.scamptrailers.com/ or maybe even the TAB trailers. http://www.tab-rv.com/.
I wouldn't try to get much larger than those or you will probably be quite disappointed in the performance of your tow vehicle.   A pop-up would also work well.

You have to take those tow raings with a HUGE grain of salt.  A travel trailer tows much differently than a flat bed trailer or a boat on a trailer due to the flat front end and wind resistance.   That plus the tow ratings are given for a bare bones truck with only one driver and a tank of gas.  No passengers, gear, tools, etc etc etc.   You may be able to tow 5000lbs of steel on a flat bed trailer but certainly not a 5000lb travel trailer and still be safe and comfortable.
Barney


----------



## hertig (Apr 16, 2007)

Re: What will my SUV be able to tow?

In ultra-ultra-light trailers, I like the look of the 'A'-frame Alpen popups.  NO CANVAS.  You fold up 2 solid panels to make the roof, and 2 more to make the side walls, and you are done.  It's been a while since I looked at these, so I don't recall the details, but I'm pretty sure you could set them up or take them down in seconds with practice.  And with all solid walls, AC is a reasonable option!


----------



## sunny1961 (Apr 17, 2007)

RE: What will my SUV be able to tow?

Thank you for all the suggestions. I really wanted something a little more spacious. Besides, I have a 110# rott---Where is he going to sleep? (not with me..lol)

Guess I'm going to have to trade my truck


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 17, 2007)

Re: What will my SUV be able to tow?

With a 110# rott you will probably need a diesel tow vehicle.. :laugh:  :evil:  :clown:  :approve:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 17, 2007)

Re: What will my SUV be able to tow?

Where DOES a 110# rott sleep?   ...  Whereever he wants to!


----------



## Chuckles (Apr 25, 2007)

RE: What will my SUV be able to tow?

You can tow ultra lite travel trailers,  Rockwood Ultra Lite for example or maybe an A-Liner.


----------

